# Cullen park



## ohdeer78 (Feb 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever fish Cullen park before? If so what do you many catch


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

I fish there in the fall and its game on for the yellow perch. You can catch them all year but it turns on in September when the lake cools and you can nail them in October. i heard that November is best when it gets cold. last year I caught two fish Ohio perch there in a row. I have never limited out there but should have with all the bites i was getting, (missing them). My setup for the perch is a perch and crappie rig tightlined on the bottom with shiners. I caught a walleye there this fall, i believe there are more. I go to spot & spam in point place to get minnows and to get my fish cleaned. By the way i'm Kirk, otherwise known as black swamp rat, ecstatic to be on OGF.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Black swamp rat said:


> I fish there in the fall and its game on for the yellow perch. You can catch them all year but it turns on in September when the lake cools and you can nail them in October. i heard that November is best when it gets cold. last year I caught two fish Ohio perch there in a row. I have never limited out there but should have with all the bites i was getting, (missing them). My setup for the perch is a perch and crappie rig tightlined on the bottom with shiners. I caught a walleye there this fall, i believe there are more. I go to spot & spam in point place to get minnows and to get my fish cleaned. By the way i'm Kirk, otherwise known as black swamp rat, ecstatic to be on OGF.


Member sense 2010? What's been keeping ya?


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

Conquered log in problems, happy to be back.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Tried Cullen early Dec for short time, Docks were pulled & no luck.


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Can walleye be caught launching from Cullen Park during the walleye run? If so, where? Maumee Bay or head upriver.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Parker78 said:


> Can walleye be caught launching from Cullen Park during the walleye run? If so, where? Maumee Bay or head upriver.
> Thanks in advance.


That is where most people launch to the walleye run on the lake itself, you won't go in the river from that launch to catch walleye, you will be fishing in maumee bay, just a short trip from Cullen Park. Get their early, it is crazy after daylight.


----------



## Parker78 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks rutty, I appreciate your insight


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Black swamp rat said:


> I fish there in the fall and its game on for the yellow perch. You can catch them all year but it turns on in September when the lake cools and you can nail them in October. i heard that November is best when it gets cold. last year I caught two fish Ohio perch there in a row. I have never limited out there but should have with all the bites i was getting, (missing them). My setup for the perch is a perch and crappie rig tightlined on the bottom with shiners. I caught a walleye there this fall, i believe there are more. I go to spot & spam in point place to get minnows and to get my fish cleaned. By the way i'm Kirk, otherwise known as black swamp rat, ecstatic to be on OGF.


Wow cool Thanks for the info on fall Perch bite. Have launched from Cullen in May/June for the early summer Walleye bite in Western basin. Also have put in at Cullen and fished the Maumee for largemouth, not many people know about the excellent largemouth fishery right in downtown Toledo. If you take the time and work the right spots, there is a gold mine from Cullen to Walbridge park. For walleye follow shipping channel to lighthouse.


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Tim67 said:


> Wow cool Thanks for the info on fall Perch bite. Have launched from Cullen in May/June for the early summer Walleye bite in Western basin. Also have put in at Cullen and fished the Maumee for largemouth, not many people know about the excellent largemouth fishery right in downtown Toledo. If you take the time and work the right spots, there is a gold mine from Cullen to Walbridge park. For walleye follow shipping channel to lighthouse.


Which light house are you taliking about?


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

keithjpoole said:


> Which light house are you taliking about?


Sorry meant the channel light, it's the one out near the Michigan line. The first one at Turtle island, right outside the mouth of the Maumee . After the run to spawn the area around Turtle island the bite really starts then moves out the river channel before heading East toward West Sister island(June) Bass islands around July and then off to the Central basin. There is a good number that move toward the reefs off Camp Perry to spawn folks target these eyes with hair jigs tipped w/a minnow. Been fishing western basin since '76 when step father introduced me to the lake. This is just my experience and info I have gathered over the years. Got a few friends who have chartered for years, Aquaholic 2 capt.Chuck Stange. So hope this helps anyone not familiar with chasing Erie's World Class Walleye fishery.


----------



## Marvin F. Ellis Jr. (Mar 26, 2017)

ohdeer78 said:


> Has anyone ever fish Cullen park before? If so what do you many catch


Hello....summer 2016..Plenty of Bass.. a few keepers, 1 tiny Gar and a 30" Northern off the shore.Except for 1 Bass all catch and release ..NICE PLACE !


----------

